# Rooting Help Please



## Draken (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey can anyone help me, im trying to root .605 OTA, i just SBFed to .602 then accepted .605 and i am using the Petes motorola root tools to root it and it keeps bringing it to bootloader ? Any suggestions?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Isnt there a one click root method for .602 why dont you do that then download the zip file for the .605 and just flash it


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Draken said:


> Hey can anyone help me, im trying to root .605 OTA, i just SBFed to .602 then accepted .605 and i am using the Petes motorola root tools to root it and it keeps bringing it to bootloader ? Any suggestions?


You can unplug the usbanually reboot the phone and plug. It be in when the red m logo shows up. This solution has always worked for me


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

runnirr said:


> You can unplug the usbanually reboot the phone and plug. It be in when the red m logo shows up. This solution has always worked for me


+1


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Draken said:


> Hey can anyone help me, im trying to root .605 OTA, i just SBFed to .602 then accepted .605 and i am using the Petes motorola root tools to root it and it keeps bringing it to bootloader ? Any suggestions?


here is the thread on rooting. see post #2 to fix your problem.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5307-how-to-root-or-unroot-your-droid-x/


----------

